# Ford's self-driving car network will launch 'at scale' in 2021



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

https://www.engadget.com/2018/04/15/ford-self-driving-car-network-at-scale-in-2021/

https://www.ft.com/content/2ee71d1a-3f02-11e8-b7e0-52972418fec4


Ford will use a new vehicle powered by hybrid technology and built to operate 20 hours a day when it launches its service in 2021.
20 hours a day?! Oh shit, iheart's gonna blow a gasket.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Luckily, by 2021, nobody will remember this claim.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

About as believable as all the other claims by SDC companies that have all failed lol


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> About as believable as all the other claims by SDC companies that have all failed lol


Waymo 2018 - * LIAR!*
GM/Cruise 2019 - *LIAR!*
Nissan 2020 - *LIAR!*
Ford 2021 - *LIAR!*


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> Waymo 2018 - * LIAR!*
> GM/Cruise 2019 - *LIAR!*
> Nissan 2020 - *LIAR!*
> Ford 2021 - *LIAR!*


SDC's are supposed to be better than human drivers, as claimed by the sdc companies themselves. We've seen them kill people on the road without stopping even though they had plenty of time to stop and we've seen them blatantly run red lights, with supposedly 6 million miles driven by their supposed sdc's between them. *LIARS!*


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> SDC's are supposed to be better than human drivers, as claimed by the sdc companies themselves. We've seen them kill people on the road without stopping even though they had plenty of time to stop and we've seen them blatantly run red lights, with supposedly 6 million miles driven by their supposed sdc's between them. *LIARS!*


You're cherry picking. Waymo has driven 5 million miles and had one 2 mile an hour fender bender. Avg human goes 165,000 miles between accidents. So Waymo is 15 times as safe as humans, already.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> About as believable as all the other claims by SDC companies that have all failed lol


Remember when elon said a tesla would drive itself from la to nyc before the end of 2017? Rofl



tomatopaste said:


> You're cherry picking. Waymo has driven 5 million miles and had one 2 mile an hour fender bender. Avg human goes 165,000 miles between accidents. So Waymo is 15 times as safe as humans, already.


Oh yeah? How do those waymo cars do in the rain or snow or in any area outside of Phoenix suburbs?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> Remember when elon said a tesla would drive itself from la to nyc before the end of 2017? Rofl
> 
> Oh yeah? How do those waymo cars do in the rain or snow or in any area outside of Phoenix suburbs?


swimmingly


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> swimmingly


Incorrect


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> You're cherry picking. Waymo has driven 5 million miles and had one 2 mile an hour fender bender.


That's what the company claims. But how many of those miles had a human backup driver? And how many accidents were prevented by the human backup drivers? If there is a human backup driver, it can't really be called driverless can it.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

getawaycar said:


> That's what the company claims. But how many of those miles had a human backup driver? And how many accidents were prevented by the human backup drivers? If there is a human backup driver, it can't really be called driverless can it.


In 2015 the answer was 12. 12 times it was necessary for a driver to take over. That's 3 years and 4 million miles ago. And in the last 8 months of 2015, the answer was 2.

And the definition of "accident" was quite generous such as it would have hit a traffic cone.

Today, we don't know for certain the necessary take-overs, but I'm betting it's been zero for years since they are now live.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> In 2015 the answer was 12. 12 times it was necessary for a driver to take over. That's 3 years and 4 million miles ago.


Based on nothing. Not a single video showing any of those supposed 4 million miles. Just a bunch of lies.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> https://www.engadget.com/2018/04/15/ford-self-driving-car-network-at-scale-in-2021/
> 
> https://www.ft.com/content/2ee71d1a-3f02-11e8-b7e0-52972418fec4
> 
> ...


Anyone who talks about cars being able to go 20 hours a Day has probably never driven a car that much.

As someone who frequently did uber shifts in the 15hr+ range (now limited to 12 hrs tops), let me tell you the servicing required on the vehicle is a LOT. If you don't plan for a LOT of servicing you're in for a surprise.

Back in the days before I did Uber I would drive my car on average maybe 1 or 2 hrs a day and the servicing I had to do was very minimal (shocker! Right?)

These days- totally different story


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Based on nothing. Not a single video showing any of those supposed 4 million miles. Just a bunch of lies.


You've jumped the shark.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> You've jumped the shark.


I know what jumping the shark is and there is no logical reason why you're using it here.

ps, it started with the Fonz


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I know what jumping the shark is and there is no logical reason why you're using it here.
> 
> ps, it started with the Fonz


You claimed something so ridiculous, it's not worth addressing.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> You claimed something so ridiculous, it's not worth addressing.


Let's all cut the bs and get down to brass tacks

The fact is robo cars have been widely reported that they don't really work so well on freeways

It would be nice to see real proof if in fact that is not the case but- oh, surprise! No one can provide that


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> Let's all cut the bs and get down to brass tacks
> 
> The fact is robo cars have been widely reported that they don't really work so well on freeways
> 
> It would be nice to see real proof if in fact that is not the case but- oh, surprise! No one can provide that


Delphi drove coast-to-coast in 2015, 98% SD IIRC, mostly on highways. If you wanted to know, and see, you would have.

Seriously, just pretend you want to know the facts and actually look at what is factual with open eyes.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Delphi drove coast-to-coast in 2015, 98% SD IIRC, mostly on highways.
> 
> Seriously, just pretend you want to know the facts and actually look at what is factual with open eyes.


I don't care about Delphi- I care about whoever is trying to start a taxi biz which in this case is Waymo


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> I don't care about Delphi- I care about whoever is trying to start a taxi biz which in this case is Waymo


Can I help you with that goalpost?


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Lol it's a joke. https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/203216-delphi-self-driving-car-goes-coast-to-coast-autonomously

There were a few areas where Delphi gathered useful information for the next trip based on encounters they didn't fully expect, according to Phys.Org. Passing or being passed by tractor-trailers, the car wanted to move over a bit farther than necessary (perhaps just as humans are wont to do. Conversely, it didn't want to move to the left lane to give space to an emergency vehicle on the shoulder, something that's becoming law in many states. At one point weaving through a construction zone, the hands-off driver in the driver's seat decided to get hands-on to get through the area.

The variation in lane markings also presented some confusion to the software: yellow and white, narrow and wide, visible and faintly visible, flat and raised.

So yeah, it drove coast to coast, except for all the times where the human had to take over during the parts the computers can't handle and still can't.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Can I help you with that goalpost?


I got no beef with you but I gotta say the way you debate is similar to the Tomato: pivot, deflect, try to toss out the argument on a technicality

We seem to have deviated from the discussion. Let's get back on track.

Bottom line- you think robot taxis are going to take over uber's business soon, and I don't. We each have our reasons.

By Jan 1, 2019 we will have a better grip on how "soon" this will or will not happen- so let's just wait and see.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> I got no beef with you but I gotta say the way you debate is similar to the Tomato: pivot, deflect, try to toss out the argument on a technicality
> 
> We seem to have deviated from the discussion. Let's get back on track.
> 
> ...


All self driving car companies love throwing numbers out there as if it will ever be possible. We've seen these numbers for years, since atleast 2015. They still aren't even close to even thinking they'll ever be able to roll sdc's out.

When we finally see a video that shows hours of sdc's in action with no driver touching the controls, maybe we can start to worry. But, given that there has never even been a video that ever shows these things ever driving themselves, we all can sleep at night knowing these death traps will never be on the road without a driver.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Ford already has autonomous running around Miami.

Ford also built a service center for its autonomous vehicles close to downtown Miami. The new terminal will serve as a home base for Ford's cars when they aren't out on the streets and a place where they can transfer data and have their sensors cleaned and calibrated.

https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/27/17055616/ford-self-driving-car-miami-test-av

Miami has been wooing self-driving car manufacturers for months now.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

transporter007 said:


> Ford already has autonomous running around Miami.
> 
> Ford also built a service center for its autonomous vehicles close to downtown Miami. The new terminal will serve as a home base for Ford's cars when they aren't out on the streets and a place where they can transfer data and have their sensors cleaned and calibrated.
> 
> ...


Great, so let's see you post the video that shows these cars driving themselves with no help from the driver.

Not a single video or photo in that entire article showing anything useful. All photographs make sure you can't see the driver driving with a perfect glare obscuring the driver seat. If these things work, there should hours upon hours of video showing them work, doing all of the driving without a single input from the driver at all.

I'll wait.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Great, so let's see you post the video that shows these cars driving themselves with no help from the driver.
> 
> Not a single video or photo in that entire article showing anything useful. All photographs make sure you can't see the driver driving with a perfect glare obscuring the driver seat. If these things work, there should hours upon hours of video showing them work, doing all of the driving without a single input from the driver at all.
> 
> *I'll wait.*


*"I'll Wait"*

*that's what this guy said*


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> *"I'll Wait"*
> 
> *that's what this guy said*


Stick to real estate

In fact, build more prisons

I'll back you on that one


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> All self driving car companies love throwing numbers out there as if it will ever be possible. We've seen these numbers for years, since atleast 2015. They still aren't even close to even thinking they'll ever be able to roll sdc's out.
> 
> When we finally see a video that shows hours of sdc's in action with no driver touching the controls, maybe we can start to worry. But, given that there has never even been a video that ever shows these things ever driving themselves, we all can sleep at night knowing these death traps will never be on the road without a driver.


I linked you to several. Did you forget?


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

RamzFanz said:


> I linked you to several. Did you forget?



Below uberdriverfornow shows off his new laptop rock
At Rock Vegas Neanderthal trade show


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> I linked you to several. Did you forget?


You really want me to embarrass you after you post those same 1 minute promotional videos that do not show any sdc doing anything ? Sure, post 'em again.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> You really want me to embarrass you after you post those same 1 minute promotional videos that do not show any sdc doing anything ? Sure, post 'em again.


Um...

"But, given that there has never even been a video that ever shows these things ever driving themselves, we all can sleep at night knowing these death traps will never be on the road without a driver."

Link

Self-driving, no safety driver, live roads, real passengers. What part don't you get?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Um...
> 
> "But, given that there has never even been a video that ever shows these things ever driving themselves, we all can sleep at night knowing these death traps will never be on the road without a driver."
> 
> ...


Well, the freeway part for starters

And just so there's no confusion I'll spell it out:

WHERE'S THE VIDEO OF A SDC DRIVING ON A FREEWAY?

I submit there is none because they can't drive on freeways.

Care to prove me wrong? I'm all ears.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Well, the freeway part for starters
> 
> And just so there's no confusion I'll spell it out:
> 
> ...


It's classified.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> It's classified.


I really don't know who you are but you are either:

A) one of the real estate investors who has hired the tomato's Firm
Or
B) just another robo car fanboy

(Or both?)

Anyway, no need to go on and on. We are all running around in circles.

As of today, no one knows what's going to happen with using robo cars as a taxi service. I and many others see many challenges, while the fanboys and the people attached to this concept financially will spin that it's "all good".

Bottom line: I wanna see real stuff happen that either proves or disproves either side.

Real, tangible things not influenced by either side.

Til that day comes, just keep on trucking I guess


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> Well, the freeway part for starters
> 
> And just so there's no confusion I'll spell it out:
> 
> ...


I quoted what he said. No need for goalpost moving here.



iheartuber said:


> You may be a bit arrogant (or more than a bit) but I like you better than the tomato guy.
> 
> I really don't know who you are but you are either:
> 
> ...


You don't seem to want to understand that it's a progression. WePod began giving live SDC rides to real customers on public roads in May of 2016. Each step of the way since then new goals have been reached WELL ahead of the most optimistic predictions.

Me: We're going to the moon.

You: It'll never happen because of moon people, no air in space, moon dust, you will die without gravity, big helmets, etc, etc

Me: We just tested the rocket engines.

You: Means nothing, show me a man on the moon. It's impossible.

Me: We just did a test launch of the rocket.

You: Means nothing, show me a man on the moon. It's impossible.

Me: We just tested the capsules.

You: Means nothing, show me a man on the moon. It's impossible.

Me: Astronauts just orbited the moon and returned. (<--This is where SDCs are)

You: Means nothing, show me a man on the moon. It's impossible.

Me: We just landed on the moon.

You: FAKE!!


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

notice jason still hasn't posted a video of a SDC entering a freeway, merging onto another, then exiting it and returning to city streets. so telling.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I quoted what he said. No need for goalpost moving here.
> 
> You don't seem to want to understand that it's a progression. WePod began giving live SDC rides to real customers on public roads in May of 2016. Each step of the way since then new goals have been reached WELL ahead of the most optimistic predictions.


Look man, you keep saying I'm "moving the goalposts" as a way to sort of discredit what I'm saying.

Let's squash that right now and reframe the conversation once and for all.

No one on UP cares about robo cars unless they actually do what the fantasy fanboys think they will do which is to become the cornerstone in a new taxi service that becomes bigger than Uber.

Will that happen? Well, I and many others have said that basically there are so many challenges it would seem highly unlikely to be happening anytime soon.

So the question I posed to the robo lovers was: you really think this is happening "soon", ok.. when?

To which I received some very aggressive predictions.

So... rather than talk about theories or goal posts, let's just see if these aggressive predictions come true.

The most aggressive one says that come Jan 1, 2019 we will start to see some serious moves.

By contrast I fully believe that upon that date we will be pretty much at the same spot we're at now.

So... let's see what ya got? Ok?



heynow321 said:


> notice jason still hasn't posted a video of a SDC entering a freeway, merging onto another, then exiting it and returning to city streets. so telling.


Reason #1,457 why robo cars as taxis are not exactly "coming soon"


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I quoted what he said. No need for goalpost moving here.
> 
> You don't seem to want to understand that it's a progression. WePod began giving live SDC rides to real customers on public roads in May of 2016. Each step of the way since then new goals have been reached WELL ahead of the most optimistic predictions.
> 
> ...


Very creative analogy. Too bad it doesn't fit.

Creating a robo taxi service would be like landing on the moon if going to the moon had about 1,000 more challenges than it did.

The one big challenge you don't seem to get is that what if going to the moon was dependent on people paying for it? In other words, after the development happened and the tests were passed and the prototype worked what if you could not go to the moon unless millions of people pitched in their $?

It's not just up to the technical team. This isn't a hobby, this is a business. It has to be accepted by more people than just a couple of fanboys and some greedy slumlords.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

So there has been one accident with Waymo and 12 times the driver had to take over. Sounds a lot closer than 15 times safer.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

jlong105 said:


> So there has been one accident with Waymo and 12 times the driver had to take over. Sounds a lot closer than 15 times safer.


I can see their ad line now:

Waymo Taxi- not exactly safer than Uber, but hey isn't it fun to ride with a robot?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Um...
> 
> "But, given that there has never even been a video that ever shows these things ever driving themselves, we all can sleep at night knowing these death traps will never be on the road without a driver."
> 
> ...


The part where it shows a non-promotional video that hasn't been edited and recorded on a closed course in a closed off neighborhood and atleast goes over 3 minutes in time.

Let me know when you got one.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> I can see their ad line now:
> 
> Waymo Taxi- not exactly safer than Uber, but hey isn't it fun to ride with a robot?


*Where have u been the past 5 years. Wake up 
"Not exactly safer" than uber?*

*Dude, the vast majority of the riding public assume Uber drivers are unemployable in any other industry, that drivers are social outcasts w/ borderline personality disorders* _[(just read the posts throughout this site: ie. " I refuse to turn my a/c on for pax, I refuse to turn radio on, my car my rules, I threw pax out) That ain't normal socially adjusted behavior to cope with various situations] _*and many pax assume drivers have criminal records* .

*Believe me, the public would rather roll-the-dice with AI than a sociopath that blames uber and passenger for all their woes.*


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> *Believe me, the public would rather roll-the-dice with AI than a sociopath that blames uber and passenger for all their woes.*


You see that's the thing... when you say "believe me"... I don't. Sorry.

But hey, don't take my word for it.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN1FI034


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> You see that's the thing... when you say "believe me"... I don't. Sorry.
> 
> But hey, don't take my word for it.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN1FI034


Here's what the public thinks of u
"It's a predator's dream to be an Uber and Lyft driver," Anderson said during her 13-minute press conference, referring to the non-stop headlines of crimes committed by ridehail drivers.
https://www.lctmag.com/news/728949/pamela-anderson-drives-nla-push-to-expose-uber-lyft-flaws


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> Here's what the public thinks of u
> "It's a predator's dream to be an Uber and Lyft driver," Anderson said during her 13-minute press conference, referring to the non-stop headlines of crimes committed by ridehail drivers.
> https://www.lctmag.com/news/728949/pamela-anderson-drives-nla-push-to-expose-uber-lyft-flaws


Uh, there have been 103 uber drivers in the US accused of sexual assault:

http://money.cnn.com/2018/04/30/technology/uber-driver-sexual-assault/index.html

Out of how many drivers? 160,000 (google it)

That's 6/1000's of 1% of the Uber drivers in the US.

Once again you are fudging the numbers


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Uh, there have been 103 uber drivers in the US accused of sexual assault:
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2018/04/30/technology/uber-driver-sexual-assault/index.html
> 
> ...


Professor, public doesn't care about detail, they only read headlines. They think Uber then they think Social Deviant period.
Dude, they think you're a sexual predator, that uber drivers should be registered sex offenders, pediphils. What is it about the truth that's not making its way to ur brain.
Or is the public correct when assuming brains and uber drivers don't go hand and hand


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> Professor, public doesn't care about detail, they only read headlines. They think Uber then they think Social Deviant period


just because you say it over and over again is not going to make it true

Let's put it this way.. if I told everyone I knew every single day that I could fly, would I just all of a sudden be able to fly?


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> just because you say it over and over again is not going to make it true


Read the News forum. Numerous articles nationwide accusing uber drivers of sexual and criminal activity.
That's what the public sees

I like iheartuber tan suit


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> Read the News forum. Numerous articles nationwide accusing uber drivers of sexual and criminal activity.
> That's what the public sees
> 
> I like iheartuber tan suit


According to the facts, less than 1% of pax find themselves in these situations which means 99% of pax are just fine.

So if you have 99% of the people who take uber rides being just fine where do you get the idea that people see these articles and think every driver is a "sexual predator"? (Your words)

You're trying to make it true by saying it over and over again.

Which is fine, if that's how you get your kicks, but I hate to break it to you: you are wasting your time.

Why won't it work? Again, Let's put it this way.. if I told everyone I knew every single day that I could fly, would I just all of a sudden be able to fly?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The part where it shows a non-promotional video that hasn't been edited and recorded on a closed course in a closed off neighborhood and atleast goes over 3 minutes in time.
> 
> Let me know when you got one.


Already linked you. Open roads, live traffic, real people, no driver. You can't move the goalposts just because you were wrong.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

RamzFanz said:


> Already linked you. Open roads, live traffic, real people, no driver. You can't move the goalposts just because you were wrong.


And in Texas: https://qz.com/1271375/driverless-c...ching-a-ride-hailing-service-in-dallas-texas/
*Driverless car startup Drive.ai is launching a ride-hailing SD Van service in Texas








*
iheartuber and jocker12 Rebutt the existence of a place called "Texas" 
Quote "how can u have a van service in a mythical place called Texas " unquote


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> And in Texas: https://qz.com/1271375/driverless-c...ching-a-ride-hailing-service-in-dallas-texas/
> *Driverless car startup Drive.ai is launching a ride-hailing SD Van service in Texas
> 
> 
> ...


transporter007 are you going to be very hurt when the dust settles, reality sets in, and there's no denying that you were dead wrong this whole time?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Already linked you. Open roads, live traffic, real people, no driver.
> 
> You can't move the goalposts just because you were wrong.


As has been demonstrated time and time again, you got no videos because there isn't any.

And that quote makes no sense at all in any context.



transporter007 said:


> And in Texas: https://qz.com/1271375/driverless-c...ching-a-ride-hailing-service-in-dallas-texas/
> *Driverless car startup Drive.ai is launching a ride-hailing SD Van service in Texas
> 
> 
> ...


lol what kind of idiot gets in one of these things ? are they going to pay people to ride in them ? lol

basically risking your life for what exactly ? it's going to start getting real when they realize people aren't going to trust their lives in those death traps


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> As has been demonstrated time and time again, you got no videos because there isn't any.
> 
> And that quote makes no sense at all in any context.
> 
> ...


"_what kind of idiot gets in one of these things_" I guess the same idiots that board those
Death trap flying machines that go 35,000 feet in the air, same people that flip a death trap switch that send
electricity through wires, same people that get up every morning and are part of society without guareentees.

Best u stay under your bed. The rest of us are going to the future



iheartuber said:


> transporter007 are you going to be very hurt when the dust settles, reality sets in, and there's no denying that you were dead wrong this whole time?


Right, and people will always want the retail experience and never make purchases online. If man was meant to fly GD would of given him wings. The telephone is the devils conveyance, touch a light switch and electricity will jump out and kill you.

You stay right where u are.


----------

